# TOYO HO9 - use as summer tyre?



## Uller

We are looking to replace our rather useless tyres with something that has a hope of keeping us moving on wet grass, mud etc. Toyo HO9s seem to have good reviews, but I notice on the manufacturer's website that they are considered a winter tyre.

Has anyone who has them fitted noticed any disadvantage using them in summer conditions - increased wear etc?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

If you do not do a high mileage they should last 5 years, when it is recommended to change them anyway.

Dave p


----------



## ActiveCampers

No, but I am running Vanco Winter 2 tyres (mountain/snow/mud rating) - and they are superb in winter, cold and wet.

Theyve also been to Morocco (hot) and south of france (hot) - no problems at all. 

However they seem to be wearing maybe 20-30% quicker than the OEM (summer/all season) tyres the van came with. For me this is fine as the extra winter grip is obvious and superb.

You will get slightly more wear, more road noise (not a lot <60mph IMO), and slightly less fast cornering grip (not that you;d notice in a campervan).


----------



## joedenise

Been using HO9s all this year. Haven't noticed any more wear on the tyres than the previous ones.

Joe


----------



## chasper

I too have had a set fitted since July last year. We went as far as Poland this August where temperatures were in the high 30s, i did not feel any difference in the performance of the tyres. I also have not seen any noticeable wear either. I would certainly have no hesitation about fitting another set in the future.


----------



## Uller

Thanks all - sound like the tyres for us. Off to hunt down the best deal!


----------



## teemyob

*Winters*

I have almost always run on winters since 1980. Never had any issues and I have run my own fleets.

TM


----------



## TR5

Having reviewed lots of tyre options, spoken with a trusted tyre fitter and the manufacturers, I am now awaiting the delivery of Vredestein Comtrac Winter tyres.

Having checked the wheel rim dimensions and the available clearances, I am also increasing the tyre width from 215's to 225's to give a better spread of the load, and to compensate for any reduction in performance in hot dry weather.

Out of all the reviews, they appear to be one of the best.
£113.00 incl vat and delivery - www.tyremen.co.uk


----------



## teemyob

*comtrac*



TR5 said:


> Having reviewed lots of tyre options, spoken with a trusted tyre fitter and the manufacturers, I am now awaiting the delivery of Vredestein Comtrac Winter tyres.
> 
> Having checked the wheel rim dimensions and the available clearances, I am also increasing the tyre width from 215's to 225's to give a better spread of the load, and to compensate for any reduction in performance in hot dry weather.
> 
> Out of all the reviews, they appear to be one of the best.
> £113.00 incl vat and delivery - www.tyremen.co.uk


Comtrac Winters are top class.

Very hard wearing
Superb Grip
Very popular with Germans and Dutch
Highly rated by German Clubs and testers like ADAC

Just not always available in all sizes and the right price.

TM


----------



## lockpicker1969

hi 
been checking these out myself ,check this back post out.

http://78.129.196.22/ftopic-99989-days0-orderasc-0.html&sid=bd536e9d43b223bb6b96063898e7d506


----------



## TR5

At long last, my Vredestein's arrived yesterday, and fitted today!

Now bring on the weather!


----------



## moblee

H09 or H08's :?:

What's the *Real* difference :?:

Grip,Tyre wear ?

(Please).


----------



## teemyob

*H O's*



moblee said:


> H09 or H08's :?:
> 
> What's the *Real* difference :?:
> 
> Grip,Tyre wear ?
> 
> (Please).


H08's are standard Summer Tyres

H09's are Winter tyres.

TM


----------



## mfa

Hi

We've had Toyo H09's fitted to front drive wheels since last February and think they are great. Used to get stuck on standard grass pitches with our previous Michelin Camping tyres, but not anymore. 

Also traveled around France in the summer and you wouldn't know they were winter tyres.......noise, wear and mpg - no noticeable changes at all. Would definitely recommend for all year use (just had the back four change, so all six wheels now the same).

Cheers


Mark


----------

